# New Scaleauto 962s - Disappointed



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I have to say that I am always excited about the idea of new cars coming to market even if I don't collect or race a particular type of car or chassis. Anything to support the future of our hobby is welcome whether it's a website or product. That's why if pains me when I see something like the new 962s released by scaleauto. Sooo much potential. Especially after the release of the sweet paint schemes of Cobras and gt40s, and the LeMans cars. I am sure that getting the rights to carry the correct livery for the 962s is probably crazy expensive, but they lack the realism with their paint schemes. Maybe I am being too critical, but the allure of the larger scale slot cars is the attention to detail and correct and accurate representation of the actual car and sponsors. Its easy to overlook the primary or secondary sponsors on the HO GT40s because the paint scheme to me IS the essence of the car and IS unmistakable, but Racer? or the red and black 962 with nothing? 

Once again, maybe too critical? But after expecting a continuation of the HO scale detail that scaleauto has brought, the 962s are more of a bunt than a homerun for me.. I think our current slot car manufacturers need to take a close look at what Tyco and Tomy were able to do in years prior with their offerings and note why so many of us collect those still today.. 

-marc and marcus


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Yeah it is a little disappointing, but I believe they were also lowering that P962 body this time, so that I'll score as a plus. Always glad to see new stuff come out, however.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics? Where do you get them?


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*962s*

Go to scaleauto.com under latest news..

Lots of cool stuff there..

-Marc and marcis


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Racemasters has released four new Mega-G cars*

"Racemasters has released four new Mega-G cars including the re-introduction of their Porsche 962 and Mercedes C9 LeMans bodies"

the 962 bodies were very nice 

IROC time

http://www.scaleauto.com/latenews/index.htm

really crappy cell phone photo


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, sorry boys, WAAAAY to critical... open up your wallets if you want the rights. These cars are gorgeous and sit low, they handle great.

Scale Auto is a one man shop, Gary doesn't have the budget of a major corporation and he isn't getting rich off of any of this, support the little guys, you can't compare what he is doing to the junk that is rolling out at the moment...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A blank, correct paint scheme seems like the best way to get around the trademark police.
I'm sure you can get the decals separately...

I would prefer that over some generic mock up.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> A blank, correct paint scheme seems like the best way to get around the trademark police.
> I'm sure you can get the decals separately...
> 
> I would prefer that over some generic mock up.


Break out the paint can and see what you come up with, Pattos makes amazing decals... Or stick with the large quantity of Scooby-Doo cars and Hummers circulating around.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*That went well..*

It's sucks that the corporation can't see the support that the small guys can supply. I commend Gary and Scaleauto for their work... but I guess the days of correct sponsorships left with Tomy and Tyco..

All in all they do look nice.. I guess I am being too critical. I wonder what the rights cost to obtain. You would think that Coke would want it's logo all over a product like this..

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

It about $10000 MINIMUM to start, and that is for each usage...


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

1. On top of the cost, does Coke want to give any new licenses to replicate a car that killed it's owner? 

2. I am missing something. What is the relationship between Scaleauto and Racemasters. 

3. the Cobra's and GT40s did not have any livery licensing issues that we know of, mostly because they were not painted to match a trademarked livery.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Scale Auto sorta bailed out RaceMasters a few years ago.
Steve and Gary are good buddies,they may not have the tie-in they once had,but there was a connection between the 2 outfits a few years ago


----------

